# How the heck is he still active? (3.86 rating)



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Needed a ride today and decided to Uber but unfortunately the only driver in the area had a 3.86 rating. Waited fifteen to twenty minutes for a different driver and finally got one ten minutes away with a higher rating.

Back when I was driving for Uber in 2014 I was told that the deactivation rating was 4.0?

I used Uber for the majority of last week as a passenger and most of the drivers fell between the 4.6 and 4.95 rating. If you're below 4.0 then you're doing something wrong. Really wrong.

Thoughts? I almost took the first driver just out of curiosity to see why he was rated so low. That's the first time I've ever seen a rating that low after using Uber for two years as a passenger. I took screenshot proof but I have to blot out personal info before I can post it here.

I'm just curious if Uber has a deactivation rating. Seems like with what happened after today that they really don't or someone got very lucky and slipped through their fingers.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe he is new and hasn’t hasn’t had enough time to get canned yet lol.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Needed a ride today and decided to Uber but unfortunately the only driver in the area had a 3.86 rating. Waited fifteen to twenty minutes for a different driver and finally got one ten minutes away with a higher rating.
> 
> Back when I was driving for Uber in 2014 I was told that the deactivation rating was 4.0?
> 
> ...


Well why didn't you 1 * him and send a note Uber and ask them the same question instead of allowing the scumbag to continue to drive and make the rest of the good drivers look bad


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Krit said:


> Maybe he is new and hasn't hasn't had enough time to get canned yet lol.


When I was new I managed to stay within the 4.7 to 4.8 rating for 30 or so rides as a driver.



Telsa34 said:


> Well why didn't you 1 * him and send a note Uber and ask them the same question instead of allowing the scumbag to continue to drive and make the rest of the good drivers look bad


I guess I should make it clear. This was a driver we are talking about with a 3.86 rating. Not complaining at all just curious. I cancelled the trip and got a different driver with a higher rating.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> When I was new I managed to stay within the 4.7 to 4.8 rating for 30 or so rides as a driver.
> 
> That's exactly right I read your post I knew exactly what you were saying and if it was Ben me I would have rated him a one-star and send a note to Uber and say how can I guess I should make it clear. This was a driver we are talking about with a 3.86 rating. Not complaining at all just curious. I cancelled the trip and got a different driver with a higher rating.




It was perfectly clear as was my reply if it was me I would have rated him one star and reported him to Uber and said how can you tell this person to continue to drive it's a bad reflection on Uber and the decent drivers out there


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> When I was new I managed to stay within the 4.7 to 4.8 rating for 30 or so rides as a driver.


One bad rating when you first start can really hurt you. If you got two 5s and a 1 that gives you a rating of 3.67.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The cutoff rate is 4.60 for both Uber and Lyft. However, new people get cut lots of slack. And existing drivers are given many warnings before being kicked off. After all, the goal is to have the entire population of car-owners drive for them, until the SDCs become viable on a massive scale. Once that happens, anyone under a 5.1 is history.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Needed a ride today and decided to Uber but unfortunately the only driver in the area had a 3.86 rating. Waited fifteen to twenty minutes for a different driver and finally got one ten minutes away with a higher rating.
> 
> Back when I was driving for Uber in 2014 I was told that the deactivation rating was 4.0?
> 
> ...


Why was he that low?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have 4,000 rides between lyft and uber as a driver and only used lyft twice as a Pax.

The first ride as a Pax, the driver was a 4.30 and he was a nice guy but so bad at rideshare. He had no phone mount and kept his phone on his lap and would keep looking down for directions . This guy had papers and garbage in every part of door pockets and cup holders....he called himself the only smoker lyft in town and no lie, about quarter inch of cigarette ash on dash & all exposed interior trim.


----------



## Chocotac (Jul 26, 2017)

I would've accepted the ride. Sure I might die, but I'd die knowing what an under 4 driver was like.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> It was perfectly clear as was my reply if it was me I would have rated him one star and reported him to Uber and said how can you tell this person to continue to drive it's a bad reflection on Uber and the decent drivers out there


What if the ride was perfect? Seems weird to say you would rate him low because he is already rated low.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I don't know because I wouldn't have accepted the ride because of his rating I'm not going to leave myself open to know one way or the other, when you get a rating that low there's a reason for it


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol. You paid $6 and you want a pro.

and all these other drivers talking shit.

Last time I checked, being an Uber driver was not a prestigious career choice.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

New driver. Drop 8 points across 7 rides and it's 3.86.


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> New driver. Drop 8 points across 7 rides and it's 3.86.


Yep so getting 2 ********* in a row giving you 1 gets you to the 3.86. It is really bad luck but doesn't mean the guy is necessarily a shitty driver.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

That's nothing. I rode with a 3.1 rated driver once. 

Got the pickup wrong. Outside of the car was filthy dirty. Inside of the car wasn't that dirty but all damaged. Phone in lap, but it didn't matter because he couldn't use the navigation anyway. Overshot the dropoff and had to loop around. I gave him 5 stars.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Rating an Uber X rides on a 5☆ system is nonsense.

Maybe McDonalds could ask me to rate my experience 1 to 5 stars each time I go in and get two items off of the dollar menu and a senior coffee.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

I would never have looked at his rating, I never look at rider's ratings unless they want bar pick-up. The rating system is a stupid gimmick that only hurts drivers.

- sorry for the necropost -


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> What if the ride was perfect? Seems weird to say you would rate him low because he is already rated low.


That's just the way some people think. They stereotype immediately when they see a driver's picture and/or rating. The drive could be normal, the rider will still have negative feelings toward the driver based on factors out of his/her control.

Now a 3.86 is a low rating though. As a newbie, you have growing pains. I know I did. Thankfully, riders didn't rate me poorly for learning the job those first couple of weeks. Now that I got the hang of it, I'm getting sub-5 star ratings lol.


----------

